# NEW BABY IS HOME



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Logan came home yesterday - and I am in love again!! He got to come home to my house with his brother who then went to his forever home later that night. He is not too fond of the crate or the pen, so slept with me last night, but have to say THANKS to someone who posted about having them sleep next to or with you. My first two were left in the pen at night & took a while to train. Logan went out at 11pm and slept in bed with me all night - till 6am before he went again!!! And he is only 9 weeks old!! His sisters took to him very very well, I was so pleased to see how careful they were, and how much they played together. I am not sure how to attached a picture here, but I will put one in the gallery. Laurie


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Congratulations Laurie on your new baby!!! He must be so sweet - I look forward to seeing some pictures too


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby, Logan, you all must be so excited, and he is soo adorable! I wish i could get my third dog. Looking forward to lots more pictures. At first (can't remember exactly how long) Cooper stayed in his "den" on a chair next to the bed where he could see us and we could see him. Later on when he seemed truely aggitated about the crate at night while Lily was in bed, we tried him in bed and he was fine.
Keep us posted on all his "firsts"!

Beverly


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Logan is so cute! I am totally jealous as Santa must not have received my message that I wanted another havanese puppy or was I bad <BG>

I found that putting the crate right slightly above and next to my bed (I used a nightstand) with Dora kept her calm and she felt like she was still sleeping with everyone.

Congrats!
Amanda


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I tried the crate, just eye level to me, but he just does not want to be in there yet. He does go in his crate in the xpen to sleep, but only after about 2 minutes of howling & whining. I think it will just take in a while to realize that we will always come back. Hopefully he will be a little more settled tonight. Thanks everyone!!


----------



## cjxxBuster (Jan 1, 2007)

congrats on your new baby, having a baby myself i can understand how excited you all are. it took buster a good week before he got used to his crate on a night time, i just left him to whine i know its hard but ull get there in the end, if you persevere. Like Reece said puppies are like 2 year olds and unless you want your baby to sleep with you forever, ignore if you can.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

This guy is a buster. He whines & moans for 40 minutes straight - he has stamina!! We did let him sleep again with us last night but put him in his crate bed, on our bed so he would get the smell & used to being in it. I think one more night -just cause Mommy doesnt want to let him go - and then into the crate next to the bed for a few days, then onto his sisters crate in the bedroom. He is just soooo pathetic with the crying. I am happy tho that he is making it thru the night & does not have to go out. Maybe thats the trade off, if he thinks he can stay in the bed, he wont go potty??!? Now if I can potty train him during the day, I will be happy.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a new baby that I am thinking about so who knows I might just be buying another llittle one this one I am looking at is 12 weeks old a little girl she is so sweet I will let you know if I decided to get her Susan E


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I am beginning to think that this is a very "dangerous" site. if we all keep this up we are going to overpopulate the world with havanese!!!! That is great news Susan!! When I picked Logan up along with his brother (for my friend) there was one female left & I told the breeder that I felt so bad that we were leaving her alone, but while we were there her new owners came. Sad news is that they returned her the next day - realizing that they both work very far away from home & it would not be fair to her. I guess that is what we all mean about "research, research, research" I feel so bad for the little girl as she has now left 2 homes!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't think it's the site - Havanese are just too darn cute. We just brought home our second one this past Friday - a little black and white female we named Shelby. She is 12 weeks. I was so afraid of what Kodi would think. When we picked her up, Kodi became attached to my leg and wouldn't leave my side. I had to go to the store and when I got back, the two of them were rolling around on the floor and my husband was laughing like crazy. Now Kodi won't leave her alone. She is a spitfire, too. She fights back and takes anything he dishes out (he is 14 mos). Good luck with all of yours. I am having a blast!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

WE are having a blast too!! It seems as if Logan has finally decided it is ok to be alone in his xpen - as the howling has subsided a bit, and he took a really long nap today (which he did not do the first two days here). I am still amazed at how wonderfully his sisters have taken to him. Lexi has always been my shadow, and is still a little put out, but she treats him like gold. It is wonderful. The funny thing is that as much as my husband gripes about the dogs, he sneaks those loves in there when he thinks I'm not lookin!!!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Laurie, Logan is so Beautiful!! Those eyes and that cute face.... awwwww


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

Congratulations on your new baby!


----------



## Paula Bishop (Oct 29, 2006)

I absolutely love this breed. I take Bandit with me everywhere I can, and he is always the focus of attention, for sure. 

Do any of you have suggestions of what to do when he gets into that puppy bitey faze and also constant barking mode. It reminds me of how a toddler might act when over stimulated or over tired. Suggestions?

Thank you

Paula Bishop - ME


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

That is exactly what I just read about. They get very nippy when they are tired. They suggested putting them in their crates for a nap or down time. It's worth a try.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Laurie, your little Logan is so sweet, I just love his pic!!


----------



## JodiM (Dec 28, 2006)

If the pup seems tired, but him down for a nap.

If he seems over stimulated, or really hyper, try taking him for a walk.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Thanks, except for the potty training - he is as sweet as he looks. He is a real doll and his sisters seem to love him just as much!!


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
I let Cosmo sleep on the bed next to me for almost 2 weeks .. I had a pee pee pad on the end and he would get up and whiz on it about 3 am . Sounds amazing but that is what I did and he did OK .
After 2 weeks I put him in a crate by the the bed .. It was very difficult at first he howled and I mean Howl / . I had to hide under the covers ..
The next night I reapeated it and he howled less . It took about three nights I would let him be on the bed until I was ready to turn out the light and then I would say OK time to go nite nite and put him in the crate .
I used one of those sturdy nylon crates that had a pad that came with it that was waterproof . A couple of time he had a no 1 accident not often . He was up at 6.30 am to go potty . I could live with that I thought we are over the hump ..
Remember each dog is different - no way Asta would have used the pee pee pad on the bed . I also think it depends on the breeder . I do not think the breeder I bought Asta from used pee pee but I am sure cosmo's did as he seemed to know what to do on them ..


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Boy you were brave putting the pad at the end of the bed!! Logan misses the pad quite often so I would never want to try it. Strangly he slept with us the first 3 might he was home. Never cried to go out or pottied until we got up in the am. Then I moved him to a crate next to my bed, and now 4:30 he whines to go out. We had one moring where he made it till 5am. He howled a lot also, everytime I went to the bathroom & he could not see me, and about 2-3 times during the night. I moved the crate farther & farther down the end of the bed, then turned OFF the nightlight that I had on for him. Now without the nightlight, he sleeps better - thru till 4:30 - 5am. I just wish he could have that control during the day!! but its still not that bad.


----------

